# html and css problem in IE7 with li- and ul-tags in navigation



## jrotko (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello!

I have a huge problem with my site´s navigation when using IE7. In IE it only let you go in first two links and other two or one you can not reach... Please help me I am starting to be desperate... the problem you can find from:

www.johannarotko.com

I really hope someone out there could help me!

Sincerely, johanna


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, i'm just taking a look over your site now... I don't think the problem is anything to do with the fact that it's the second item but that it's a certain length down the LI... Try setting the LI's height in both the "ul.navi li" defenition and the "ul.navi li:hover ul" defenition... e.g. when you set the display to block set the height to a larger height(just to see if it works, then if it does you can look for a more dynamic solution. if it doesn't change the theory and try something different. (Possibly something to do with your margins and borders(but we'll cross that bridge if/when we come to it).

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## jrotko (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Jamey!

Thank you for your suggestion. I did try the height but I put height:auto so I think that is why it did not work. I have tried so many things... and I think I have left some things in the css that does not need to be there 

But now I am away from my comp so I´ll try it later!

Thanks again!

-johanna-


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay, post back when you have a result. (possibly making sure the sub-LIs have a set height)

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## jrotko (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi!

The height did help! It is SO Great! and thanks for the help ones again. Another thing was that my css was in wrong order... content first and then the navigation. I think that IE minds more about the order than firefox... what do you think? 

I am not a good coder... I can spend hours to figure out these easy solution stuff... but it is wonderful that the site is almoust ready 
Hiphei!

-johanna-


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha, i thought it might be the height. Brilliant that it worked, glad it's sorted.

"I am not a good coder..." - you learn with situations like these =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

